# Is McDonald's meal really that bad?



## maxxlina (May 15, 2002)

When I only have 15 min for lunch, I usually go for McDonald's meal.  Are they really that bad?  McChicken meal looks good.  I was wondering what's the total calories in McChicken meal(with middium fries and soda.)?


----------



## lina (May 15, 2002)

Hi maxxlina! welcome! 

For basic nutritional info, refer to the sticky:'fat loss tips' by w8.  If I'm in a pinch and have to eat McD's I usually get the chicken ceasar salad with a lil' dressing.


----------



## nikegurl (May 15, 2002)

hi there - do you meal the mcgrill?  (the grilled chicken sandwich?)

here's the info:

calories:  450
fat:  18 grams
protein  26 grams
carb  46 grams
sodium  970 mg

medium fries
calories:450
fat:  22 grams
carb 57 grams
sodium  290 mg

so.....yes - really that bad!

try packing your lunch.  you'll do much better that way.  much!


----------



## aurexie (May 15, 2002)

wow one meal is that bad ........... shocked...... hmmpz...... i think i also will cut down on my mac........

** shocked ** ..... nothing to say


----------



## Lightman009 (May 15, 2002)

Yes, McDonalds is pretty bad. However depending on what you get, you can significantly cut the fat. For instance get a regular hamburger then a cheese burger.


----------



## nikegurl (May 15, 2002)

true - but not too much fat in 1 hamburger there but also not much protein either.  won't kill you but seriously - it's crap food.

there are choices that are much worse then others on their menu but none are really good choices - especially as a usual thing.


----------



## w8lifter (May 15, 2002)

If you have to eat that shit, get a burger & salad, lose the bun and dressing unless it's plain oil&vinegar!


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2002)

McDonald's is great if you like a lot fat, salt and sugar!


----------



## Showdown (May 15, 2002)

This is a fact: McDonald's is the world's largest consumer of cow eyeballs.  That's right, cow eyeballs.

Sure it's 100% beef.  They just don't advertise what parts...


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Showdown *_
> This is a fact: McDonald's is the world's largest consumer of cow eyeballs.  That's right, cow eyeballs.
> 
> Sure it's 100% beef.  They just don't advertise what parts...




LMAO!


----------



## Tank316 (May 15, 2002)

i see.


----------



## lina (May 15, 2002)

So does that mean ....

McDonald's = 'Fear Factor' ??


----------



## maxxlina (May 15, 2002)

I will do my best to avoid McDonald now.  Maybe once a month.


----------



## Robboe (May 16, 2002)

MacDonald's = full of trans-fats and hydrogenated fats.

Nasty stuff.

It does taste nice though, so once every blue moon for a treat is fine. 

Why don't you make your lunch the night before and take it with you?

By the way, what job only has a 15 minute lunch break?


----------

